# What to put in a 1 gallon?



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

I know you are all thing...NOTHING. But my daughter gave up after her tetras all died. She had 3. I now have a 1 gallon to use. Can I get one beta? Anything else interesting? Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

A betta amd a gohst shrimp and or snail


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

a betta will go in that tank


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a betta will do pretty well in a 1 gallon tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> a betta will do pretty well in a 1 gallon tank.


^^Agreed^^


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

since we are on this... y do bettas do so well in small containers? just always wondered and never really seen it explained... is it something to do with their natural environment?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well they can breath oxygen so they don't need a filter on a small tank and they're from rice paties which have alot of water just only like an inch or two deep I think


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

you can shell out the $8 to buy a bare 10 gallon and start from there, JMO


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

shes saying that she just has an extra tank. not that she just decided on a 1 gallon. and yes, a betta will do fine.
good luck!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

O.K. for starters all fish breathe O2. Every carbon based lifeform on the planet does. The reason(s) bettas do well in smaller tanks is because..........
1. Their natural habitat is small puddles of water (they are NOT from ricepaddies).

2. Being part of the labrynth species, they can extract O2 from the atmosphere vs the water. This allows them to live and thrive in water other fish cant.

3. They are much more tolerant to poor water conditions than most fish.


----------



## lissac67 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks! I have never had a beta so this sounds like a good time to give it a shot! One more question. The tank comes with an air stone type filteration system. Should I use that or take it out? Thanks again! 

Lisa


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

bettas aren't fans of current so i'd remove it


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Actually an african dwarf frog would be nice, its just that they are picky eaters sometimes.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't think a african frog would do okay in a 1 gallon. Correct me if wrong but i think a 5 is somewhat of a minimum for them.

And a betta would definitely do okay in a 1 gallon. Like simpte said they have a labyrinth organ that lets them breathe air outside of the tank. I would still put the air stone on everyonce in a while or do weekly water changes. Even if they can breathe oxygen ( well you know what I mean) and they tolerate bad water more than other fish they still need to have somewhat good water. i would recommend an azoo palm filter but in a 1 gallon your betta wouldn't appreciate the current. If it was a little bigger tank than I would say it's a good add on.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I agree with you flamingonhot about the palm filter.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

oooh yes I forgot that ADF's are gods at escaping. Sorry forget I ever said that


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I know i'm gonna get alot of hate for this, but i don't think ANY fish should be kept in just a 1GAL.. but hey, we're all entitled to our opinions. 
I think you should stick to a nice planted shrimp tank, or snails... Even a pair of ADF's may be okay.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Some people have suggested a snail. If you're talking mystery snail or apple snail, no this won't work. They get big (2" or 3"), and these snails are big poopers. While they breathe air like a betta does, they are a far higher bioload than a betta and are not suitable for such a small amount of water.

Shrimp are a very good suggestion, though. 

I have a 1gallon jug that I've got some daphnia in, along with some floating plants to take care of ammonia and nitrite. One week on and they're still jumping around, eating the yeast that I'm feeding them. But they are still quite small (max of 2.5mm size), I wonder how long it takes them to get big enough to make a nice meal for my fish?


----------

